# Alright Facebookers...



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's a cause we can all believe in...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...ore-fans-than-PETA/324782051579?v=wall&ref=mf

We best not let those meat hatin' pet killers keep ahead of us :lol:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Done, thanks Russ
Rick


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

russ said:


> Here's a cause we can all believe in...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...ore-fans-than-PETA/324782051579?v=wall&ref=mf
> 
> We best not let those meat hatin' pet killers keep ahead of us :lol:


Awesome. love the cow pick.baaahaaa


People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I think the People Executing Tiny Animals is more accurate.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Done here too


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

done and invited a bunch of friends who dislike the anti's


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm lost ??? clicked the link and brought me to somebody's profile ?????


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Makes sure you're signed on to Facebook first and then click the link. I had the same FB glitch when I wasn't signed in.

If not it's group - 
"Can this Raw Steak get more Fans the PETA"


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Joined a while back, but the steak has gone the way of the do-do...:embara:


----------



## isidoreboke (Aug 11, 2009)

done :darkbeer:


----------

